# Goat Sweet Cream Butter



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I did it my way!

I watched You tube and various places, tried it there way, got a mess, took a long time to clean it up and only got a teaspoon of butter. But, I learned... now I am making BUTTER! YEAH!

I skimmed the cream and kept in in jars in the freezer, I got a pint and a half pint filled. Thawed them out, and soon as they were thawed, I began:

1. Put cream in a canning jar, only fill jar half full to 3/4 full.

2. Insert only one beater on your electric mixer.

3. Mix, and mix and mix... once the cream hit room temp it went really fast.

4. Suddenly, in the blink of an eye, I have...Butter.

5. I drained it, and transferred it to a bowl to work out the milky stuff, and salted it.

6. This was so easy, and no splatters, no mess...








With cold water, working out all the milky fluids.

It doesn't look like the butter that we expect... but the proof is in the tasting!









It tastes light and fresh...awesome, and I got alot of butter!

Try it, it is easy! The hardest part is saving a bit of cream each day!


----------



## Liss (Jul 20, 2010)

this is SO awesome!! I didnt think you could separate goats milk without a separator. Do you cool your milk as soon as you can? I just have been seeing that on the net - to immediately cool so you dont have the goatie taste. I just wondered if that would also slow any cream rise?


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I will have to try this sometime. Thanks for the information


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I find that it is best to let the milk be a couple days old, minimum.

I keep a small jar in the freezer, and just open the pitcher, and skim the cream off, add it to my jar. 
In the first 24 hours you will get almost none, so don't bother skimming today or yesterday's milk.
I especially skim milk that is about to become yogurt or buttermilk, those are usually lowfat, and the little cream that I am getting isn't making it noticeably lower in fat.

When I milk I cover my milking pail with cheesecloth, this catches any stray hair, bugs etc. I think that is helping me keep my milk clean. I only milk two goats, so doesn't take me long. Then, I just strain it through a proper milk filter and refrigerate it. Usually in quarts, so it cools fast. I have noticed that a wet cheesecloth stays on the bucket better than a dry one.
I know it won't seem like you are getting much cream, and you aren't, but really, how long does it take to just dip it off? You will have to get it off your pitcher to wash it anyhow, so why not just save it?
Not much happened with the cream while it was cold, but once it got room temp, you saw tiny flecks, and then just bingo, there was separation into butter and whey.
I didn't add anything at all to the cream.
I did find that if I refrigerated the butter, it was easier to work with, it was soft otherwise.
So, I would refrigerate it, drain it, add cold water, mix it, and drain, until it got soft again.

Leaving some milk in didn't hurt it and it tastes good, but it won't keep as well as it will if you get the water to run clear. I salted and tasted. I used the salt to help draw out the water, but everytime I added water, the salt was gone again. So, don't worry if you get it too salty, just rinse it. You can fix it! Cool huh? I did notice the more milk I got out the more it tasted just like store bought butter.

And for dirty dishes, I had the jar I saved cream in, the lid to it, and a canning jar, the beater blade, the spatula (?) thing I got the butter out with...scraper? Okay and the bowl that I put it in. You see a butterknife, I found it worked best for me for working with the butter.

The You tube ideas, I had milk everywhere, and trying to cover the mixer to prevent splatters, didn't work out either, still splattered, ran on counter, and then I caught the towel in the blades... mixer got hot and laboring. I kept saying I need a deeper bowl... and I kept dirtying dishes...trying to learn how to do this. Finally, I did it... canning jar and my mixer blade only reach a couple inches into the milk, far from the bottom... I wasn't sure it would work! Also only one blade, will it incorporate enough air??? It did.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

We use butter, not margarine.
Tonight I made pancakes for a side by side taste test.
3/3 can not tell a difference in taste. (and my hubby does not like goat milk! but he likes the butter!) I wish I could say it is better, but, I will accept no difference in taste!

The goatmilk butter does melt faster, and is less stable at room temp. It gets soft fast.
Which is good, oils that are not stable at room temp are healthier for us... now where did I read that?


----------

